# Bidding Help In Mass.



## BM'S PLOWING (May 11, 2008)

I Am New To This Bidding Process. I Have Been Plowing As A Sub For Years. I Figure It Is Time To Start On My Own. I Was Thinking About $125 For This Lot Including Plowing, Sidewalks And Sanding. It Is About 9000 Sqft All Together. No Lights Or Anything To Plow Around. Pretty Straight Push. All The Snow Would Go On The Lawn In The Back Of The Parking Lot. It Should Only Take 1.5 Hours To Do It My Self Including Sidewaks And Sanding. What Do You Guys Think?


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I think your price is low for all that. Maybe plowing and sidewalks for that but not including sand or salt.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*I WOULDNT TOUCH A LOT THAT SIZE FOR LESS THEN $300 WITH SALT AND SHOVELING SIDEWALKS *


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

1 hr min on the truck - (between $85 and $115, depending on difficulty)

1 hr min on shoveling, (since u say its min area) $35

$17 per 50lbs of rock salt , with 2 bags min, ( if using bagged deicer on parking lot)
or $165 per ton, 1/2 ton min (if using bulk salt)


and $30 per bag of calcium clor. for the side walks, 2 bag min


----------



## sld92e_23 (Jul 2, 2008)

I do a lot half that size for 130 in Boston and it only takes me about 15 minutes to do it...just my .02$



BM'S PLOWING;555524 said:


> I Am New To This Bidding Process. I Have Been Plowing As A Sub For Years. I Figure It Is Time To Start On My Own. I Was Thinking About $125 For This Lot Including Plowing, Sidewalks And Sanding. It Is About 9000 Sqft All Together. No Lights Or Anything To Plow Around. Pretty Straight Push. All The Snow Would Go On The Lawn In The Back Of The Parking Lot. It Should Only Take 1.5 Hours To Do It My Self Including Sidewaks And Sanding. What Do You Guys Think?


----------



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

No offense but, You need to learn how to price jobs before bidding on them. I plow in MA as well, I would charge at least $350 for that lot. You go in there and charge $125, that is half of what I would charge. Its because of inexperience that guys out there cut the ba--s off of guys like myself. Believe me, I understand your frustration about getting the right price, please understand my point too.


----------



## BM'S PLOWING (May 11, 2008)

Maybe I Was Not Clear In My First Post. The Price Mentioned Is Just For Plowing And Nothing Else. Not To Mention I Am Out In Western Mass. Not Out Towards Boston Like You. I Lived Out There For Five Years And Not That Long Ago. The Prices There For Plowing Are Higher. As for the time spent on site that is 1.5 hours to do it myself and to wait for the residents to move their cars. I usually have two guys that work for me for i already have some of my own accounts. They would normally do the sidewalks before i get there to plow so that all tthe snow from the walkway goes in the parking lot for me to plow. also i did not have a bid in when the post went up! That would be why i was aking for input! When i contract out i usually bill out for $125 a hour for the truck and sander but i don't pay for the cost of material. Half of the time the sander is a backup anyway. The 9000 sqft is for the parking lot and all the sidewalks. doesn't matter at this point though because i am going to continue to sub. out.ussmileyflag
BM'S PLOWING
2005 FORD F-250 W/ 8 1/2 FISHER HD 
MODIFIED REAR SUSPENSION 
2 YARD HENDERSON SANDER
2 HONDA HS-80 TRAC SNOWBLOWERS


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah i think thats a fine price as long as you dont have any travel time with it, and thats a plowing price only

9000 is small, i think


----------



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank you for the clarification from the first post. If your billing @ $125.00 per hour for just plowing, thats a good price. There are just way too many lowballers out there and it frys my A_ _ . Some people buy plows for something to do, then charge chump change to plow. Sometimes its because they don't know what to charge and other times they don't give a s_ _ t about the guys that pay there bills from plowing.

Subs are the way to go sometimes, making you money while you sleep!!payup

Good Luck on your new business.ussmileyflag



BM'S PLOWING;575852 said:


> Maybe I Was Not Clear In My First Post. The Price Mentioned Is Just For Plowing And Nothing Else. Not To Mention I Am Out In Western Mass. Not Out Towards Boston Like You. I Lived Out There For Five Years And Not That Long Ago. The Prices There For Plowing Are Higher. As for the time spent on site that is 1.5 hours to do it myself and to wait for the residents to move their cars. I usually have two guys that work for me for i already have some of my own accounts. They would normally do the sidewalks before i get there to plow so that all tthe snow from the walkway goes in the parking lot for me to plow. also i did not have a bid in when the post went up! That would be why i was aking for input! When i contract out i usually bill out for $125 a hour for the truck and sander but i don't pay for the cost of material. Half of the time the sander is a backup anyway. The 9000 sqft is for the parking lot and all the sidewalks. doesn't matter at this point though because i am going to continue to sub. out.ussmileyflag
> BM'S PLOWING
> 2005 FORD F-250 W/ 8 1/2 FISHER HD
> MODIFIED REAR SUSPENSION
> ...


----------

